# PLYMOUTH walk behind snowblower



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I recently picked up an old "Plymouth" brand 2 stage snowblower. I know nothing about it but it seems like an interesting challenge. I know they're long out of production but I was wondering if any other members might have any information on this brand and any literature on it as well. I believe it's a 5hp 24" wide unit.

thanks....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how about some pic's


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I did find a seller on Ebay listing parts for a Plymouth Montgomery Wards snowblower. I have not found much further info on Plymouth and don't know if that's a brand sold by Wards or not. There's a probable chance it was made by someone else either partially or in whole and sold through some other outlet. If that's true then it's likely that parts might be available through other sources.

Like to see it, might give a clue.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

From Pete's Gilson site


> Gilson sold many machines under many different brand names in the United States, Canada and Europe....snip...These 4 speed units were made and sold under a number of brand names including Plymouth, Ford, New Holland and Snow Charger.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, Plymouth was one of several Gilson house brands along with Senator. Plymouth Wisconsin was Gilson's the hometown.

Your 5-24 is probably a single speed model, many of those are still out there working.

At your service.

Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Need some eye candy of that Plymouth !!
.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Lots of good information on the above website including internal and external service bulletins.

Spend the $10 and get the specific model manual and parts list via the above website. It's well worth the cost. 

Link: https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowbulletins.html


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry... I've been pretty busy. I'll get some photos posted asap.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll work on photos this week.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

This is what I have.. not much to look at but challenging.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

These 5 HP 1-speeds derivatives are underpowered. You'll need to add an impeller kit to get the most out of the machine. See the Youtube
link below to learn more. I'm interested in learning if Spectrum's own line of Gilson impeller kits will work on the smaller 1-speed impellers, 
as I need to do a similar impeller kit modification at some point in time. 

These are nice machines - that's a Briggs engine on there to boot. Hopefully at some point time Spectrum can help find a solution to the barbaric wheels/tires
found on these particular Gilsons. It's a major problem and Gilson sold a ton of these 1-speed 5 HP derivatives over the years....

Link:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Copper116 said:


> This is what I have.. not much to look at but challenging.


It looks like a 26 inch friction drive, with the 4 speed control set-up. That would be common for a Plymouth branded Gilson. In the little picture it looks like a 5 HP engine. I have to agree with another comment that it is an under-powered machine. The same design was built with 7, 5, and 10 HP engines. It will never be an EOD wonder but plenty of people have them and are grateful not to be shoveling. You just need to adjust the bite and ground speed to stay within its limits.

Be sure to look up the MODEL and TYPE numbers of your engine here. Most are intended to run at 4000 RPM. Get it checked with a tachometer to be sure you are getting the most from your unit.

Pete


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

toroused said:


> link below to learn more. I'm interested in learning if Spectrum's own line of Gilson impeller kits will work on the smaller 1-speed impellers,
> as I need to do a similar impeller kit modification at some point in time.
> 
> These are nice machines - that's a Briggs engine on there to boot. Hopefully at some point time Spectrum can help find a solution to the barbaric wheels/tires found on these particular Gilsons. It's a major problem and Gilson sold a ton of these 1-speed 5 HP derivatives over the years....


I have seen the PowerVane kit used on the smaller 3 vane impeller. When I inspected I found the actual steel impeller vanes are the same stampings used on the 4 blade impellers. Since these vanes have embossed ribs, the supplied screws may not be long enough.

I'd like to do something about those wheels too. I do have some DIY guidance here. Price point is the barrier. By the time I get a wheel shipped to me, do whatever sleeving, drilling, grinding, welding or painting it takes to get the pin hole, bore and offset right is gets pricey. Then they are fairly heavy to shop again. It soon justifies the $100.+ each that the last OEM wheels sold for. As time goes it's hard to count on there being customers for $200 wheel sets for these compact machines. Since many of the people tinkering are clever I think this one will have to stay in DIY space.

Pete


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm having problems posting photographs to this site... I managed to get the Plymouth snowblower you see above posted but it's very small. It took me quite a while to get that to load. I don't understand what's going on.... I slide the file into the upload area... it says it's uploading but will not finish; and I wait quite some time. So I tried making the image smaller in hopes it'll load easier... and it did but now it's so small you can't see much... (see above)... any ideas?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There are a number of ways to handle photos but I only use one for the most part. Either it's mine and I have it on the hard drive or I've downloaded it to "Downloads" if I'm going to use it once and delete it or move it to a file category where I'm pretty sure it will come in handy again. I've saved a number of photos to my snowblower section as I like to do show and tell.

Below the reply box are post or "Go Advanced" buttons. If you hit the Go Advanced it opens up a new page and below the text area is manage attachments. That's where I go to attach my photos. I use the free photo program irfanview to re-size, edit and rotate photos and I've been using it for years. I find it very user friendly and no ads. For adding arrows, circles, lines, ... or text I'll use windows "Paint" program.
https://www.irfanview.com/

I haven't used anything like photo bucket or the other hosting sites so I have no help in those areas but other members do so I'm sure someone will jump in.

.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Copper116, I don't mean to draw traffic from this forum but if you need assistance you're welcome to send pictures and questions to me at [email protected]

Pete


----------

